# شرح كامل لعملية انذار الحرائق



## hammo_beeh (19 يناير 2017)

*
 Fire Alarm Systems

شرح كامل لعملية انذار الحرائق

https://www.file-upload.com/tjnq72u50sjv

:8::8::8::8:
*
​


----------

